# Danios Fin-Nippers?



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

Recently I got my Tiger Barbs out of my Angels tank, and now what do I see when checking on my water temperature? One of my Danio's nipping at my Angel's fins. I never saw these classified at all as being "fin nippers" or "semi-aggressive"...What do you think?


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

They should be classified as "chasers". I've got one lone "zanio" in my 100gal that chases everyone. I've never seen him nip though, just chase. How are the angels doing today??


----------



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

aunt kymmie said:


> They should be classified as "chasers". I've got one lone "zanio" in my 100gal that chases everyone. I've never seen him nip though, just chase. How are the angels doing today??


Better, no longer inside the cave, but the water is warmer (76.7F or so), and I'm afraid it's going to dip again tonight.
That's what it did when I had two heaters on it, it ranged from 82-80F.
If it gets lower than 76F, a blanket will surely be going on it, but I read that angels are ok in 75-82F.

This Danio was nipping, 95% sure, he did it twice within 10 seconds.


----------



## impact4 (Feb 9, 2009)

What have you been feeding them you might not be feeding him food he like and he could be hungry


----------



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

impact4 said:


> What have you been feeding them you might not be feeding him food he like and he could be hungry


good question, I've in the last couple days been feeding them alot more bloodworms...for the angelfish. 

The danios have been 90% tropical flake. (which i still feed, but much less)
They (danios) seem to eat the bloodworms though. Is this my problem?


----------



## impact4 (Feb 9, 2009)

hmm. There could be something about the fi that is making them bite it. i have heard of diseases that fish try to eat off of other fish.


----------

